# Baked Potatoes



## Decker87 (Jan 20, 2004)

A lot of people think baked potatoes are a simple and straightforward food to make...I think this is a little off.  I really care about how my food is, that means texture, hardness/softness, taste, moistness.  I try to make my baked potatoes to be really dry and crumbly (that's how I like them).  So what I do is:

-Poke LOTS of holes all over.  Maybe 30 or so fork stabs per potato.  It really _does_ make a difference.
-Pick out potatoes that are darker in color, and have a thin skin.  It's hard to describe what the difference is, but is has something to do with how easily pressed in it is.
-Cook at 425 for 60 minutes

If you wanted more moist potatoes, that were still crumbly, you would want to poke a small amount of holes in them and pick out potatoes with a thinner skin.  If you want moist, non-crumbly potatoes, poke a small amount of holes and cook at a higher temperature for a smaller time (but don't vary much).

Anyhoo, this is just what I've discovered - some of it may be wrong, as I had to theorize somewhat on the combinations.


----------



## carnivore (Jan 20, 2004)

good tips, Decker87.
i really obsess over the things i enjoy the most--they MUST have the perfect taste/texture/smell, so i know where you're coming from.  and you never really realize how complicated making a dish is until you attempt to make the "perfect" one.  i'm struggling with breads right now, but there has always been SOMETHING i've wanted to spend time to improve.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 21, 2004)

Another tip. Toss the potatoes in olive oil to lightly coat. This will ensure a crispy skin for those who like to eat skin.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Decker87, Carnivore, and Bubba! I agree, "food of love" is a never ending learning process. There are 3 (basically) types of potatoes; "Starchy" "waxy" and ? "New Potatoes" are "waxy" (good for potato salads, and stews. they maintain texture, while "Idaho Russets" are more well suited for Baking, and Mashing. Also a good thickining agent in soups etc. To test a variety of ones "Starch content" can be determined by putting them in a bowl of water. If it sinks, it's "starchy", if it floats, it "waxy". Hope that's usefull info! You GO on that bread Carnivore! Take care All! Atomic Jed!


----------



## maws (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Atomic - What a wonderful tip. In South Africa we don't have a large variety of potatoes, but what really gets to me is the fact that nobody cares aboyut names and potatoes are sold without any indication of the type - waxy or floury. It's all a case of trial and error on the consumer's side.

My husband's family are big potatoe growers some way from us and we ofte visit the farm. Through them I have learnt to discriminate between the best-known varieties offered on the market - but the uninitiated really has a struggle.

But the floating tip is super - thanx.

Maws.


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 21, 2004)

My personasl preference for all purposes is *White Rose*.  It is of much finer texture than "baking"  potatoes, and has a thin skin, so is pleasantly  edible peeled or unpeeled.

Baked, I find the skin  particualrly tasty, while there is not the graininess of the "meat" that is so evident in Idahos, etc.

Mashed, or simply boiled, I find it's flavor decidedly  different than the others - a difference I enjoy.

Again, its lack of discernable graniness makes it ideal for soups - especialy potato-leek soups that are intended to be smoothly creamy.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 21, 2004)

Old coot;
 Is that a regional variety oor is it something that can be found everywhere?

Atomic Jed;
   Thanks for that tip!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Atomic Jed.  One of my favorites is purple potatoes.  I like my baked potatoes creamy smooth - kind of having that overcooked yellowish tint.


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 21, 2004)

Jed, I'm no authority  on the distribution of spuds.  "White Rose" potatoes are easily recognized, however.  

They are a light colored, smooth skinned poatato that is slightly flattened, as if having been stepped on.  I know of no other potatoa so shaped.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanx ALL! and US! I'm Tickled Pickled! (that WE exchange information, Knowledge, experience, and Laughs together!!!  Anyone know how the "MAD COW" is doing? Is he in a sanitarium? (Or has he been released, for "good consumption")?!!?!!? LOL!!! Everyone Smile! We're #1!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## kyles (Jan 24, 2004)

Potatoes are hard to buy by variety here as well, they are either new or old! I miss pink eyes, dutch creams and kennebecs, good old Australian varieties. Russet Burbanks are good alrounders, another variety you can't get here. I like the pink skinned desiree, they're nice mashed, but not great baked.


----------

